# Raccourci Ebay/Amazon dans Firefox



## OOAntonOO (30 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Depuis la dernière MAJ de Firefox je me retrouve avec deux boutons raccourci, un Amazon et un autre Ebay, qui se sont placé à côté de la barre de recherche. 





Ma question est, comment retirer ceci ? 
J'ai chercher de toutes les manières possible, dans les préférences et sur le net mais impossible de trouver une solution !

Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide ! 





------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h37 ----------

_"Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77  en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage  vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la  chose. Et hop !!!"

*Et j'ai hésité pendant 5 minutes si c'était dans la section Internet, comme on dit la première intuition et toujours la bonne  !


----------



## luluuuuu (2 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

Il s'agit de modules complémentaires, tu ne peux donc pas les enlever directement, il faut désactiver les modules en question :

http://support.mozilla.org/fr/questions/936237?esab=a&s=amazon+ebay&r=0&as=s 

Ceci dit, pas très fair-play de la part de firefox d'installer des modules sans demander !


----------



## OOAntonOO (3 Janvier 2013)

luluuuuu a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il s'agit de modules complémentaires, tu ne peux donc pas les enlever directement, il faut désactiver les modules en question :
> 
> ...



OOOKKK un grand merci en tout cas ! 
Par contre HOOONNTE à moi j'ai même pas pensé à aller voir dans l'option MODULES COMPLEMENTAIRES !


----------

